# sick green terror



## moose knuckle (Apr 3, 2009)

i have an approximately one your old green terror in my 35gallon
for about a week now has bloated abdomen with an orange goo protruding from anus also his mouth will not close.
any ideas. also did a quick search on this forum and if i missed then i am sorry
please do not blast me for no searching
and thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## moose knuckle (Apr 3, 2009)

moose knuckle said:


> i have an approximately one your old green terror in my 35gallon
> for about a week now has bloated abdomen with an orange goo protruding from anus also his mouth will not close.
> any ideas. also did a quick search on this forum and if i missed then i am sorry
> please do not blast me for no searching
> and thanks for any help you can give.


never mind he died


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Very sorry you lost your fish.  

There seem to be a number of threads here involving the same symptoms. While I (thankfully) haven't dealt with this particular parasite, I remembered that a member of my local fish club did. Here's a link to the info he posted about this parasite:

http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/CamellanusTreatment.pdf

It's my understanding from his thread that this is difficult to treat, and has to be treated with Levamasole HCL - Pig Dewormer is sold at the Local Tractor Supply Store. Used by Pigeon people to deworm their birds.

Again, sorry for your loss. Thought this info may be helpful if you have other fish in the same tank. They, sadly, may come down with this as well.

HTH


----------



## moose knuckle (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you for the info.
i will keep an eye on the three other chiclids in the tank
thanks again for the help and condolences.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

No experience with this myself but thought I would give it a bump so more people get a chance to read about it, heaven forbid, they run into it down the road!


----------

